# Osage Orange-Free



## Griff93 (Jun 30, 2014)

I hope this is ok to put in here. I have an osage orange tree we took about 2 weeks ago. It was 45" x35" at the base. I have no use for the wood and would love to see someone local turn it into something. It's free for the taking near Huntsville, AL. I'll even help you load it with my FEL. Spend me a PM if interested. If you only want it for firewood, don't bother.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jul 29, 2014)

Alabama is a little too far for me, but I wanted to let y know I thought this was a generous offer. If no one bites, the trading post may move it along for you.


----------



## Thornton (Jul 29, 2014)

There are a lot of traditional bow builders that use it


----------



## Full Chisel (Oct 16, 2014)

Thornton said:


> There are a lot of traditional bow builders that use it



Apparently ~6' straight grained pieces are pretty highly valued, but good luck finding many in that length that aren't curved.


----------



## Jackson-727 (Oct 26, 2014)

Full Chisel said:


> Apparently ~6' straight grained pieces are pretty highly valued, but good luck finding many in that length that aren't curved.


Hey! Do you still have the osage?! And if so how big is it?


----------



## 046 (Oct 26, 2014)

Griff93 said:


> I hope this is ok to put in here. I have an osage orange tree we took about 2 weeks ago. It was 45" x35" at the base. I have no use for the wood and would love to see someone local turn it into something. It's free for the taking near Huntsville, AL. I'll even help you load it with my FEL. Spend me a PM if interested. If you only want it for firewood, don't bother.



sure wish you was closer .. a buddy of mine who's an Osage indian makes all sorts of tools out of Osage orange.
my favorite is an Osage war club made from Osage orange .. he calls it an ugly stick.

folks make Osage orange bows from straight grain wood which are hard to come by.


----------



## Griff93 (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes I still have it. PM me if interested as I don't normally check the carving section of the form. The tree was very large.


----------



## ShermanC (Jan 2, 2015)

Griff93 said:


> I hope this is ok to put in here. I have an osage orange tree we took about 2 weeks ago. It was 45" x35" at the base. I have no use for the wood and would love to see someone local turn it into something. It's free for the taking near Huntsville, AL. I'll even help you load it with my FEL. Spend me a PM if interested. If you only want it for firewood, don't bother.


On our A.A.W. organization web site www.woodturner.org you can look up chapter clubs by your Zip code then email their president(s) about this offer. It is kind of you to offer to folks in your region. I am in N. central Arkansas and there is plenty of Bois D'Arc (Osage-orange here).


----------



## Griff93 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up on the AAW. There's a guy about two hours from me that is supposed to come get a load the end of this week. Found me due to the AAW.


----------

